# looking for invites for knock NW ...



## hamshanker (May 23, 2016)

Hi all
Im a nomad now so looking for any invites if any1 wants any company for a friendly knock through the week or weekend work depending.

Im in Ashton in makerfield so dont mind travelling just need to try n get more games in.

cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2016)

Normally play Lee park around 5.00 one night after work on Wed/Thurs or Friday, if not too far away for you. Â£10 with a member after 4.00 pm.:thup:

You better bring chocolate, though.


----------



## hamshanker (May 23, 2016)

Cheers liverbirdie will take u up on that but back in work tomorrow so will have to be few weeks wen im not working on those days..

Will hunt you down when i can play anddddd i'll bring some chocolate:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2016)

hamshanker said:



			Cheers liverbirdie will take u up on that but back in work tomorrow so will have to be few weeks wen im not working on those days..

Will hunt you down when i can play anddddd i'll bring some chocolate:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No probs, I'm going to see Springsteen this week so may not play after work.

I'll send you a faourite choccys list, in due course.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (May 23, 2016)

Everyone's always welcome at aintree 9 hole gc. We even now have foot golf.

But, there is a price to pay, and it's more than chocolate


----------



## Odvan (May 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			No probs, I'm going to see Springsteen this week so may not play after work.

I'll send you a faourite choccys list, in due course.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news as I think I'm stopping off at your gaff on Friday evening to play with Gaz. Although it'll be one less that I embarrass on home turf so saved ya bacon there (geddit...).

Hamshanker, you're more than welcome to nip down the 62 to my gaff. Midweek twilight's are probably best given my current golfing diary!


----------



## Grogger (May 23, 2016)

I'm a member at Walmersley. Your welcome anytime with me. I play with another Forum member also. 

I work shift patterns so give me some notice if you ever fancy a round and I'll book something.

EDIT: That goes for anyone on here not just the OP


----------



## mteam (May 24, 2016)

You play with young Jack? When I'm back fit I'll take you up on that offer


----------



## Grogger (May 24, 2016)

mteam said:



			You play with young Jack? When I'm back fit I'll take you up on that offer
		
Click to expand...

I do yeah. We played today. 

You local?


----------



## hamshanker (May 24, 2016)

Thx very much for fellas for the offers will def take them up:thup:

Long shot as its bank holiday and its weekend but anyone playing this weekend with room?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Excellent news as I think I'm stopping off at your gaff on Friday evening to play with Gaz. Although it'll be one less that I embarrass on home turf so saved ya bacon there (geddit...).

Hamshanker, you're more than welcome to nip down the 62 to my gaff. Midweek twilight's are probably best given my current golfing diary!
		
Click to expand...

Friday is the weekend for me, so gauntlet well and truly picked up - we can discuss this years fantasy football fallout....


----------



## Marshy77 (May 24, 2016)

Might organise something in maybe August on a Sunday if anyone would like to come over't moors  and play at my place?


----------



## davemc1 (May 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Friday is the weekend for me, so gauntlet well and truly picked up - we can discuss this years fantasy football fallout....

Click to expand...

fancy a Fourball? I'm freeeee :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (May 24, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Might organise something in maybe August on a Sunday if anyone would like to come over't moors  and play at my place?
		
Click to expand...

Likewthe look of your place Marshy. Would be interested any time for sure

Wpuld have to get lucky with the dates in Augus though (away from 18th onwards)


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			fancy a Fourball? I'm freeeee :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Davey lar, my mate Glen already has the 4th spot........but me and gary can sign 3 each on, so if someone else fancies coming along we can get another group going.

Stegsie?

Tee off will be around 5.00pm, or just after if it helps.:thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (May 24, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Likewthe look of your place Marshy. Would be interested any time for sure

Wpuld have to get lucky with the dates in Augus though (away from 18th onwards)
		
Click to expand...

Yes we can organise something. Or after. Whenever really. Go away beginning of July and have most weekends booked out with various stuff so after that would be best for me.


----------



## davemc1 (May 24, 2016)

Cheers Pete, time works well for me. I'll keep an eye out on here. But if something comes up on Friday, just sends a txt :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Cheers Pete, time works well for me. I'll keep an eye out on here. But if something comes up on Friday, just sends a txt :thup:
		
Click to expand...

ok mate.


----------



## mteam (May 25, 2016)

Grogger said:



			I do yeah. We played today.
		
Click to expand...




Grogger said:



You local?

Click to expand...



I live in Oldham. Played Walmersley a few times nice course


----------



## Grogger (May 25, 2016)

mteam said:



			I live in Oldham. Played Walmersley a few times nice course
		
Click to expand...

Anytime you fancy a round let me know and I'll book something. Where do you normally play? 

I work in Oldham


----------



## Odvan (May 25, 2016)

hamshanker said:



			Thx very much for fellas for the offers will def take them up:thup:

Long shot as its bank holiday and its weekend but anyone playing this weekend with room?
		
Click to expand...

Hamshanker, I have a wee window on Bank Holiday Monday, Stand GC, between 12 and 12:30? Can't stay for a pint though as I have to pick mi nipper up. Fancy it?


----------



## Odvan (May 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Hamshanker, I have a wee window on Bank Holiday Monday, Stand GC, between 12 and 12:30? Can't stay for a pint though as I have to pick mi nipper up. Fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing regardless. Tee booked for 12:12. Two spots available if anyone wants to join with one spot reserved for Hamshanker.


----------



## davemc1 (May 26, 2016)

do you have footgolf? 


Sod it, ill take a chance. Pencil me in buddy


----------



## Odvan (May 26, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			do you have footgolf? 


Sod it, ill take a chance. Pencil me in buddy 

Click to expand...

Cool, nice one. One spot available, or two, if Hamshanker can't make it.


----------



## Qwerty (May 26, 2016)

Ok if I join you Matt ? :thup:


----------



## Odvan (May 26, 2016)

Absolutely, Dave! The memories will come flooding back! :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (May 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Absolutely, Dave! The memories will come flooding back! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it mate, it's been a while :thup:


----------



## Odvan (May 26, 2016)

I now have a reserve for the 4th spot but out of courtesy will let them know tomorrow lunch if it's free or not so they can plan their BH accordingly :thup:


----------



## hamshanker (May 27, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I now have a reserve for the 4th spot but out of courtesy will let them know tomorrow lunch if it's free or not so they can plan their BH accordingly :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Odvan sorry took so long getting back to you mate ...if youve got someone waiting to take 4th spot then then let them have it coz im now out all day sunday on the beer and not sure wat state i will be in  ...if u didnt have anyone then i wud have made the numbers up but hopefully get a knock with u soon.

cheers again mate


----------



## thepodgster (May 27, 2016)

Hamshanker, you are more than welcome at Eccleston Park for a knock when free. Give me some prior warning by way of PM and I shall see what i can do with the work diary to host during the day if needed.

Midweek only though as I play comps at the weekend and the remainder is family time.


----------



## Odvan (May 27, 2016)

hamshanker said:



			Odvan sorry took so long getting back to you mate ...if youve got someone waiting to take 4th spot then then let them have it coz im now out all day sunday on the beer and not sure wat state i will be in  ...if u didnt have anyone then i wud have made the numbers up but hopefully get a knock with u soon.

cheers again mate
		
Click to expand...

No worries buddy :thup:

4 ball sorted!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2016)

Me, gary in derry are looking for a day out lateish on Sunday, if anyone can host. Anytime after 3.00 would be great.


----------



## davemc1 (May 28, 2016)

Odvan said:



			No worries buddy :thup:

4 ball sorted!
		
Click to expand...

Matt, Dave and mystery guest....

If I have time ill be calling into clubhouse golf on the way up. Yous need anything picking up?


----------



## Qwerty (May 28, 2016)

C'mon Matt who's the Mystery Guest? Will we ever find out..

Will they be playing the round as some kind of 'Golf Stig'..


----------



## Odvan (May 28, 2016)

Recall the owd terrace anthem of....

"He's fat, he's round, he bounces on the ground....."

?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 28, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Recall the owd terrace anthem of....

"He's fat, he's round, he bounces on the ground....."

?
		
Click to expand...

I hope he hasn't still got them trackies on :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I hope he hasn't still got them trackies on :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was you.........must be "love handles" Birchy, then.


----------



## Qwerty (May 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I thought it was you.........must be "love handles" Birchy, then.
		
Click to expand...


I hope so as I don't Fancy playing with Sammy Lee


----------



## Odvan (May 29, 2016)

It is indeed. Like a tour pro, he's flown in from Toronto especially to play, hopefully he'll be knackered and not in my pair as I'll have a chance to take the money off the bandit.


----------



## Odvan (May 30, 2016)

Been afforded more time so will be in the club house around 11 for a pre-match nibble if any of you fancy a wee bite.


----------



## Qwerty (May 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the invite Matt, it was good to see you and Dave again. Just a perfect Day for a game of Golf and Stand was in stunning Condition as usual, 

Pretty steady stuff by both of you playing under H'cap, I'd like to say my wheels fell of but I don't think I even had the wheels with me today.
Hopefully we'll sort another game Soon :thup:

*Anyone want a set of Srixons*


----------



## davemc1 (May 30, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Thanks a lot for the invite Matt, it was good to see you and Dave again. Just a perfect Day for a game of Golf and Stand was in stunning Condition as usual, 

Pretty steady stuff by both of you playing under H'cap, I'd like to say my wheels fell of but I don't think I even had the wheels with me today.
Hopefully we'll sort another game Soon :thup:

*Anyone want a set of Srixons* 

Click to expand...

No one will buy them after the slating you gave them.

did we agree on Â£120 in the end? :lol:


----------



## Qwerty (May 30, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			No one will buy them after the slating you gave them.

did we agree on Â£120 in the end? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Stick a couple of hundred on that Dave 


I should of known better..


----------



## Odvan (May 30, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Thanks a lot for the invite Matt, it was good to see you and Dave again. Just a perfect Day for a game of Golf and Stand was in stunning Condition as usual, 

Pretty steady stuff by both of you playing under H'cap, I'd like to say my wheels fell of but I don't think I even had the wheels with me today.
Hopefully we'll sort another game Soon :thup:

*Anyone want a set of Srixons* 

Click to expand...




davemc1 said:



			No one will buy them after the slating you gave them.

did we agree on Â£120 in the end? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave x2 for coming over, what a stunning afternoon for millionaires golf! Course is in great nick and am sure that the greens will be made slicker this next week. Shame the tour pro pussied out with the owd jet lag excuse 

A rarity that anybody catches steady Dave having an indifferent day, I blame the irons too... DaveMc, ya game is coming on leaps and bounds pal, new putter works well for you and you were hitting some sweet irons.

Qwerty, bin those irons mate, quick sharp!


----------



## Dannyj1984 (Jun 5, 2016)

Grogger said:



			I do yeah. We played today. 

You local?
		
Click to expand...

I was speaking to Jack last week about going for a game at Walmesley. I can do any evening in the week or at weekend so let me know 

Danny


----------



## hamshanker (Jun 6, 2016)

Any1 looking for some company from a hacker  later on today for a knock ?

Idealy within 20/30 mins from Ashton in Makerfield....


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 6, 2016)

hamshanker said:



			Any1 looking for some company from a hacker  later on today for a knock ?

Idealy within 20/30 mins from Ashton in Makerfield....
		
Click to expand...

not today, but I'm looking at playing Houghwood (not sure on geography) on wed evening around 5. Stu maybe playing as well


----------



## hamshanker (Jun 6, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			not today, but I'm looking at playing Houghwood (not sure on geography) on wed evening around 5. Stu maybe playing as well
		
Click to expand...

Ok will try n juggle few things around and see if i can make it,will let u know.

cheers


----------



## Dannyj1984 (Jun 6, 2016)

hamshanker said:



			Any1 looking for some company from a hacker  later on today for a knock ?

Idealy within 20/30 mins from Ashton in Makerfield....
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of going to Disley tonight but my friend has pulled out, 
It's probably a little further than 30 minutes from you maybe 45, 

Danny


----------



## hamshanker (Jun 6, 2016)

Dannyj1984 said:



			I was thinking of going to Disley tonight but my friend has pulled out, 
It's probably a little further than 30 minutes from you maybe 45, 

Danny
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer Danny but just a bit to far as it wud take me upto an hr to get there and that's traffic depending ....

Cheers for the offer anyway mate.


----------



## Dannyj1984 (Jun 6, 2016)

No problem, I'm not a member at any club so happy to play anywhere, I'm free after 5 weekdays and anytime at weekend, let me know if you fancy a game some time, can arrange to play somewhere in the middle &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## hamshanker (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone playing later want company? but wud have to be fairly close to haydock.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 23, 2016)

hamshanker said:



			Anyone playing later want company? but wud have to be fairly close to haydock.
		
Click to expand...

No, but we've got an invitational this Sunday at Lee park.

Me, Gary in derry and Bluewolf.

Were looking for a fourth - must have an active handicap though, so if you (or anyone else0 fancies it, let me know.

10.00 Sunday at Lee park.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, but we've got an invitational this Sunday at Lee park.

Me, Gary in derry and Bluewolf.

Were looking for a fourth - must have an active handicap though, so if you (or anyone else0 fancies it, let me know.

10.00 Sunday at Lee park.
		
Click to expand...

Pm Pinseeker.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 23, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Pm Pinseeker.
		
Click to expand...

I asked him, before I asked you.:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I asked him, before I asked you.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

TouchÃ©


----------



## hamshanker (Jun 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, but we've got an invitational this Sunday at Lee park.

Me, Gary in derry and Bluewolf.

Were looking for a fourth - must have an active handicap though, so if you (or anyone else0 fancies it, let me know.

10.00 Sunday at Lee park.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the offer but working sun...plus not got active h/cap either..


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I asked him, before I asked you.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Id hate to see how far down that list I was 

On the bright side, im just happy I was on it :fore:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Id hate to see how far down that list I was 

On the bright side, im just happy I was on it :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Obviously behind me, I gave him your number :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 24, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Obviously behind me, I gave him your number :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Only because Chadwick was before McMahon in the phone book.


----------

